# Any News About 12x36s



## Muskt (May 25, 2015)

Hi Matt.  Saw you on line about 30 minutes ago--you are supposed to be home consuming an adult beverage or three today--BUT, since you are at work, any news about the 12x36s?

Thanks, 
Jerry


----------



## Big Rack (May 25, 2015)

In a email to me a few days ago he said, I think about 4 weeks out.


----------



## springer (May 25, 2015)

I emailed middle of last week, but haven't heard anything back yet. I know it's just a waiting game we all have to play, but I just sold my big southbend to make room for this and now I feel lost.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 26, 2015)

Yes I am working on that today, after today I may need a few adult beverages. One person tells me its here in Pittsburgh, one tells me it is on the water, one says its on rail, one does not know. I have 2 different shipments coming in so do not want to get people confused, but I am working on nailing them down. The west coast is still really backed up from the strike a few months ago, and making me nuts. I can't figure it out, some shipments came earlier than they were supposed to, some were changed to the East Coast, some are late. 
  I do know that the 1228 Lathes are here and we can receive them as soon as customs releases them, thats about all I found out so far. They promise to have information for me by the end of the week, but I have heard that before.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 26, 2015)

Just to be clear, I have a shipment that just left the factory, and one that left a while back. So I don't want to confuse anyone if people are reading this.


----------



## wrmiller (May 26, 2015)

Straight from the horse's mouth (sorry Matt...couldn't resist)


----------



## Muskt (May 27, 2015)

Thanks, Matt.
Any news beats speculating.
Doesn't help with the withdrawal, though.  I sold my 9x20 last July--twitching almost constantly, now.  

Jerry


----------



## springer (Jun 25, 2015)

Anybody hear any new info lately??


----------



## Muskt (Jun 26, 2015)

Been talking with Nicole within the last 10 minutes(Friday@1415)--12x36s are in Pittsburgh---NOW!!!

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## Muskt (Jun 26, 2015)

Check is in the mail (literally)--Nicole said my 12x36 should ship (probably) within 1.5 weeks.  I have the shakes pretty bad, now--been almost a year since I sold my 9x20.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## springer (Jun 26, 2015)

I paid for mine in full back in jan/feb. the anticipation is killing me. Glad to hear we are a step closer. Excited!!!


----------

